# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Feedback on Part 14: The Cost of Translation

## rgarrison

[This thread is associated with Part 14 of the SqlCredit series.]

Please add your thoughts or comments on the tests, the results, or (even better) if you have rerun the tests and have results to report.

Thanks,
Rob

----------

